# mirrorless or dslr



## miawchu (Aug 17, 2015)

moved to the right forum.


----------



## Ido (Aug 17, 2015)

Way too general. You'll have to be specific to get actual answers.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 17, 2015)

Mirroless or DSLR?  The answer is, Yes.


----------

